# Befor and After



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miller is going for a hair cut tomorrow. Im interested to see what markings he has under his tail and around his face, because it is VERY heavily matted there, almost like felt. He does have some very cool markings around his butt area (it also looks like we might get some gray eye brows.) I can't wait. Im sure he will like it a lot better with less hair. Here are the before pictures. Im not sure what color he is classified as, and if you know, that would be great if you could tell me. I think he will turn gray. Sorry for the bum picture, but it looks like he has a gray stripe around his back end, and I'm sure that will stand out even more once he gets clipped!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its hard to belive he looked like this when he was a puppy! I'm not sure if the yawning puppy is Miller or Oreo, Narci, mabye you could help me out a bit, but i think it is Miller.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is cute! What are you going to tell them how to clip him?


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I will probably just ask them to keep at least 3 cm on but the rest can go, all over. He has huge matts and his coat grows REALLY fast!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

If he has huge mats, don't be surprised if they shave him. No groomer is going to go though hours of work, let alone pain for the dog, just to keep a reasonable amount of hair on him.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Please take photos with you of the cut you hope to achieve for him. I took photos, and Sergios cut was still a little shorter than I was expecting it to be. I liked the puppy cut that Atticus on this forum has. Sergio stills needs to grow his hair out a bit. 

Also, maybe for the first session, just have the groomer comb him and shampoo, condition, and blow dry. See how that looks first before you cut. 

Are you sure you want to shave him down?


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm attaching a photo of a short puppy cut, and one of Atticus, one of the forum members, who I think is just adorable.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

curly_DC said:


> I'm attaching a photo of a short puppy cut, and one of Atticus, one of the forum members, who I think is just adorable.


Jody!!....Atticus is a STAR!!!!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pictures at 4 oclock ish


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Miller has more crimping then his brother, Oreo.

Oreo's hair is mostly curly, especially when it rains but he doesn't have any crimps.

Can't wait to see what he looks like after grooming. (BTW, who's your groomer?)


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

OH MY GOD, he looks so funny, i will attach pictures soon


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

*The deed is done*

oh my god, I hope dogs don't make fun of each other, the cut, is a bit, ummm short ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Naked Miller is as cute as ever. I bet he's super soft!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

He is very soft, and he looks like a poodle


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He will be fluffy before you know it. It just takes time to get use to a short haircut. And, I bet he is super soft! Hair grows.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..he is cute no matter what!


----------

